
Ask HN: What are some good resources for beginner PenTesting? - rayvy
Mid-level engineer looking to explore PenTesting. While I have a few years experience on the backend (and have dipped my toes into security), I&#x27;m quite frankly a noob, and would love it if you folks could recommend some good pentesting resources.
======
new_guy
Good starting resource:
[https://www.hackthissite.org/](https://www.hackthissite.org/)

